# feel sad



## sarah82 (May 25, 2010)

hi
a lady in the next street keeps a tiny pony in the shed in her garden,it has no access to grass,the only grazing it gets is being tied on the public lawn at the front of her house by a lunge rope for half hour aday!
it hasn't seen a farrier,dentist,vet nore has it been wormed while she has owened it just over a year,its ruged up all day in all weathers in the shed,children sit on it and they are far to heavy for it,they canter it on concreate!!
they clearly dont know the first thing about horses!!it has a big worm belly and they are cutting her food because they say shes to fat!
they say its just like a little dog..
i feel really sorry for it,its crule!! is there anything that can be done


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

oh god some people haven't a clue. ring the rspca or the ilph at once and get someone out to see the poor little soul.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ring World Horse Welfare...01953 498682 they have inspectors all over and will take this seriously (unlike other charites!!)


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

your right I wouldnt bother with RSPCA but something needs to be done about the poor little thing, thats the trouble with ponies being so cheap to buy at the moment. Hope somethings done soon


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

You need to call some charity for animal welfare because if it is how you explained it will be taken off them like a shot! 
If it was me I would have removed it myself and put it with my horses!
I think horses should live how we would want to live! Would they owner want to sit in a shed in a wooly jumper on a boiling hot day? I doubt it!
It probably has quite a few problem i.e feet, teeth, worms like you say!
If a charity will not do anything why not try offering advice to them so they can change what they possibly arent aware is an issue.

It is sick to hear about though!!! Dont deserve to be aloud to keep animals!


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

how about redwings ? they seem to have inspectors all around the country. please let us know how you get on.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

JSR said:


> Ring World Horse Welfare...01953 498682 they have inspectors all over and will take this seriously (unlike other charites!!)


I aggree I have worked with World Horse Welfare a few times before and they take ALL enquires seriously and will respond ....... please phone them if the pony is okay then they will leave it where it is and your mind will be put at rest...... if the pony is not okay then you will have done the best service you can for the little one by bringing someone in who can help and do something for him, and they will they will not just leave him


----------

